# Any practical way to remove a hedge fence? Beginner here



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

when you say "hedge fence" is this just a grouping of boxwoods or something growing that makes a divider or boundry?


----------



## jamesrwrightiii (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> when you say "hedge fence" is this just a grouping of boxwoods or something growing that makes a divider or boundry?


It is sort of both. The property it borders is an alleyway which is owned by the borough. There is no private property on the other side of the fence-just the public property and they do not care if the hedge fence is removed.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Tie a chain or cable around it near the roots,hook it to the frame on your car/truck and pull!


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

oldfrt said:


> Tie a chain or cable around it near the roots,hook it to the frame on your car/truck and pull!


 
that's my suggestion as well, except use a woven tow strap instead of a chain or steel cable if you can get your hands on one. it's a lot safer if you pull too hard and it comes flying through the air and hits your rear window!!


----------



## jamesrwrightiii (Apr 1, 2008)

Could I damage my frame? Or will the rope break before anything like that happens?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, some cars are not up to pulling some hedges out
And depending upon what you hook it to you could do damage to any vehicle


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Yea,
Although some cars have a hook up spot for towing,full frames are a thing of the past.Maybe you should borrow a truck,4WD preferably,and pull gently,don't try and yank it out.
Depending on the species of hedge,the roots shouldn't be too deep,so have someone watch(at a safe distance)for signs that the hedge is pulling out and apply just enough power to keep it moving.


----------



## TooledUp (Jul 7, 2009)

Definately agree with everyone. You can pull them out with your car/truck. Preferably a truck. Depending on how big it is you could always get a chainsaw, cut them down to nothing at the base, and then dig the root base out. If they are not too big it shouldnt be too hard because there roots shouldnt be too big.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If you have something to anchor it to a come along should do the trick and it allows a little more control and allows you do dig aroung the roots a little if necessary. If you use a tree be sure to protect the trunk.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

You did not say how long this hedge is- just for asking. It seems that you do not have a truck. Another option might be to go to a Home Depot or other home store with a rental department. Rent one of their hourly delivery trucks for a couple of hours. Most of the ones I have seen are in the 1 ton size, or least a 3/4 ton. That should be plenty strong enough for your needs and then you can load the shrubs onto the truck. The idea of digging around the shrubs to loosen them is also a good thought. You might check into renting a walk behind trencher (ditch-witch) with the truck. I presume the hedge is in a row and the digging would be sooooo much easier that way than by hand with a shovel. Just cut down beside the shrubs, at least on your side, both sides if you can get to it. I would also recommend calling a utility locator (required by law) beforehand.

Or you could just cut them flush with the ground with a chainsaw and pour Roundup (straight, not diluted) on the stumps immediately after.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Another tip/trick is to take a towel, blanket or even a sweatshirt and put it over the chain / cable/strap somewhere around the center point between the truck and bush.

This will absorb the energy in the event the rope or whatever you are using snaps under pressure. We used to do this back in the day when we were pulling our Jeeps out of the mud or sand. this trick has saved me a lot of vehicle damage


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

What is the need for pulling out the bushes( hedge), why not just cut them down?:huh:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

chrisn said:


> What is the need for pulling out the bushes( hedge), why not just cut them down?:huh:


 
depending on what it is, often times they grow back. plus then you have a bunch of "razor stubble" with the left over stumps. Low Class


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

jamesrwrightiii said:


> Could I damage my frame? Or will the rope break before anything like that happens?


 
depends on what you use. if you use a piece of clothesline, or some twisted swingset chain, it will break before you do any harm. if you use anything more substantial, the potential for frame damage is there, but with shrubs it's proabably a fairly low risk.

whatever you use, keep in mind my suggestion to toss a blanket, towel or jacket over your line. it's a no cost precaution that really works


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it were me, i'd just take out my Dolmar with the longass bar and chainsaw the mess out.
orrrr... if it was safe to do so, gasoline and a match would make short work of it too. but in an alleyway, i would not advise that.
dragging it out will leave a lot of ground to be repaired/holes filled.

DM


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd start digging first. I took out 5 bushes in about 20 minutes. On the other hand, I've had to pull a few out with a truck as well. If you have anything larger the a four cylinder you should be fine in getting the shrubs out.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> why not just cut them down?:huh:





> depending on what it is, often times they grow back.





> Or you could just cut them flush with the ground with a chainsaw and pour Roundup (straight, not diluted) on the stumps immediately after.


Or you could just cut them down.


----------



## dkh0331 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have over 100' of shrubs that I need to pull out next summer. I will place an ad on Craigs List offering "Free Mature Shrubs" to whoever will come dig them up.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

dkh0331 said:


> I have over 100' of shrubs that I need to pull out next summer. I will place an ad on Craigs List offering "Free Mature Shrubs" to whoever will come dig them up.


 
Why not, I saw an ad for a dead apple tree. The guy wanted to charge you $40.00 to cut it down and hall it away. Claiming it is firewood. He is a nice guy though, he will not make you take the stump. :laughing:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/1408910843.html


----------

